# Crushed stone



## Graybeard (Jul 3, 2019)

Wondering if anyone has tried this to fill cracks in wood. https://www.michaels.com/fine-stone-granules-by-ashland/M10483534.html?dwvar_M10483534_color=Blue Near as I can find it's crushed quartz dyed different colors.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 3, 2019)

I have not, but I presume you saw this review:

★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars.

· a year ago 
*Love to see the colored stone ...*
My husband used the colored stone & resin to fill in the cracks in his turned bowls.

So for whatever it's worth it appears that someone may have used it for the purposes you're asking about.

Non-committal enough for you? :)


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jul 3, 2019)

I was actually looking at that same thing and wondering about it also. 

As a side note, I bought a little tiny tube of "turquoise" beads for 6 bucks , thinking I could crush them and use them. I got them home and crushed one up...white powder. The darn things were painted white ceremic type material. As close as I looked at them, I was really impressed with them baing painted. I could not for the life of me tell that it wasnt real turquoise. The price had me questioning it, but having never bought much turquoise, I didnt know what to expect price wise and like I said, no matter how close I look at them I cannot tell its not real. Amazing job at replicating real turquoise.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Quartz is pretty hard, may be a little tough on tools, but if it's ground fine enough it may flake out of the filled area and not be a problem.

Let us know how it works.


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2019)

A couple of years ago I went to a seminar with a guy that uses these for filler and decoration:

https://www.ponybeadstore.com/products.php?cat=11&pg=5

They are colored throughout the plastic, he uses a coffee grinder to grind them up. You can get them in about a million color choices. His examples with turquoise looked great, couldn't tell it wasn't actual stone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 3, 2019)

David, I used some rock once. Will do it again sometime. You will definitely need to sharpen more often if using steel. You will also need to sharpen your carbide after using it, but it will let you go from start to finish before needing to sharpen it or toss it. I believe this is the thread on my experience. https://woodbarter.com/posts/492033/


........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 3, 2019)

Quartz is 7 on the Moh's hardness scale. I tend to go softer such as turquoise (5) or calcite (3). I don't fill a lot but when I do I leave it a little proud and then sand. If the filler is hard sanding will be more difficult. I have not filled and then used a gouge. In addition to minerals I've used coffee, brass savings and fine dust probably like everyone else has. One of the following photos shows some fillers and a heavy duty mortar and pestle. I can make minerals coarse or very fine. The second photo shows where I filled a hollow form with turquoise. Again, I left it proud and just sanded. The hollow form wasn't turning out as I had hoped and I quit working on it. The collar is too clunky for one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 4, 2019)

Good information, thanks. I have a friend with some real turquoise and other rocks he'll give me. I think I'll go that route.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 4, 2019)

Sounds like a good idea David. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 5, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Quartz is 7 on the Moh's hardness scale.


I hate to tell you this, but that blonde stuff you have marked as Onyx, isn't.
This is Onyx.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onyx


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for pointing this out. It was marked as such when a turning buddy picked it up at a rock and mineral show. He passed away in February.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 5, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I hate to tell you this, but that blonde stuff you have marked as Onyx, isn't.
> This is Onyx.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onyx



It could be onyx marble. It comes in a variety of colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 5, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I hate to tell you this, but that blonde stuff you have marked as Onyx, isn't.
> This is Onyx.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onyx


It's like the argument between Flint and Chert. It's still basically the same stuff. Flint is finer grain than the chert, but it does the same on either piece when working it. In the case of the Blond Onyx vice the black Onyx, the blonde is more than likely softer than the black. If I'm wrong, please correct me........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 5, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It could be onyx marble. It comes in a variety of colors.


Mexican onyx also has a blonde version Mexican Onyx

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey, I could be wrong. No harm meant.
It was not my intention to sound like a smart a$$.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 7, 2019)

Haven’t been sble to get on net— Port Oconnor’s cell network was overwhelmed from folks at the festivities.
Quartz is too hard— great to see the reference to Mohs ( does make this former science teacher feel good). Will take the edge right off your tool. Flint/Chert are silicates too.
General rule I use for inlay minerals— if it makes sparks— probably too hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

